# Oh My! Miss California Risks (and possibly loses) the Crown for Her Beliefs



## Supergirl (Apr 20, 2009)

I am touched to see a young woman willing to "go against the grain" even if it costs her. I didn't watch the entire pageant, but saw about the first hour and then the crowning. Today, I saw an internet video of her answering a question about gay marriage. She expressed her belief that marriage be between a man and a woman. Even as I was watching the clip and before she answered , I was trying to think of a "PC" answer in my head. But she stood bold in front of ALL those people, and I believe she'll be blessed for it. 

found a vid link on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XMvviFbkf0


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Apr 20, 2009)

YESSSSS! Stand up for what you believe. 
Did you hear his response video? He's such a fairy.


----------



## dlewis (Apr 20, 2009)

I think it's great.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 20, 2009)

Good! There's no PC way to answer that if that's what you really believe. She said what she meant and I'm glad.


----------



## divya (Apr 20, 2009)

Actually, she didn't answer the question. And the truth is that individuals actually don't necessarily have the right to choose for themselves between marriage and so-called "same-sex marriage." However, I am glad that she was not afraid to express her personal beliefs about marriage.


----------



## Ramya (Apr 20, 2009)

divya said:


> Actually, she didn't answer the question. And the truth is that individuals actually don't necessarily have the right to choose for themselves between marriage and so-called "same-sex marriage." However, I am glad that she was not afraid to express her personal beliefs about marriage.



She did answer the question.  He asked her if she thought every state should follow Vermont and she said she's glad to have the privilege to choose and marriage should be between a man and a woman.... aka NO.


----------



## divya (Apr 20, 2009)

Ramya said:


> She did answer the question.  He asked her if she thought every state should follow Vermont and she said she's glad to have the privilege to choose and marriage should be between a man and a woman.... aka NO.



Guess not to me. It should have been a straight yes or no and the reason why.

ETA: Also, people don't get to choose to enter into marriage or a same-sex marriage...at least in most states. So that wasn't true.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I am touched to see a young woman willing to "go against the grain" even if it costs her. I didn't watch the entire pageant, but saw about the first hour and then the crowning. Today, I saw an internet video of her answering a question about gay marriage. She expressed her belief that marriage be between a man and a woman. Even as I was watching the clip and before she answered , I was trying to think of a "PC" answer in my head. But she stood bold in front of ALL those people, and I believe she'll be blessed for it.
> 
> found a vid link on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XMvviFbkf0


 
Good for Her!   Thank you for sharing this Supergirl.   

You know, I'm just going to say it....

I've had just about enough of PC's  (Punked Out Cowards).   

If gays  and gay supporters can boldly proclaim and take their stand for what they believe, what's the problem with True Christians?  

What are folks afraid of?   There is absolutely nothing that the world can give me nor take away from me that God Himself can not give me.   Who are they to be afraid of that we cannot speak up and tell the truth about what marriage truly is?

I am so tired of  Christians being bullied into submission or sealed lips of 'crazy glue' from making the truth be established for what it is.   

I don't give a fig nor flying fig who, what, where, how, likes or doesn't like it.   I didn't get saved, stay saved, read and learn and abide in God's word, learn to walk in God's word; stand upon God's word, be used of God to lay hands on the sick and see them healed, trust God in tithing and offerings, praise God in all seasons of my life, good or challenging, and have Him save and bless and give me life,    JUST to cower in fear because a gay person thinks they have the right get married.   

I don't think so!    So after all I've become in Christ Jesus and still growing into more, is now expected to become null and void, because of some mess like this?     

No!   

Were it not for Jesus, gays wouldn't have a leg to stand on, let alone a cross to come to and be set free and forgiven of their sins, the same as I have.    

I'm not shuttin' up for nobody!    

To the Crowned Beauty who stood as Queen Esther, *"If I perish I perish...If I lose the world's crown, so be it."  *

Good for You!   

And shame on those who PC'd out!     Shame on them.  

There is no compromise with this!   Absolutely none!


----------



## mellowmel (Apr 20, 2009)

I am glad she said what she did. Most people are so scared to be politically incorrect that they cower like Shimmie said. I won't! Gay marriage is wrong! Gay unions are wrong! Being homosexual is wrong and a sin period! She said that her answer lost her the crown. That's good. Now people can see that when you do what's right and don't tolerate/welcome sin people will scold you and be against you.


----------



## inthepink (Apr 20, 2009)

What's interesting is that the clap for her response when she said was she believed in was louder than the applause for the question as it was read by Perez.

Did anyone notice Perez's facial expression? What did he expect? That just because he was asking the question that someone was going to express HIS veiw point and not their own?


----------



## divya (Apr 20, 2009)

hairlove said:


> *What's interesting is that the clap for her response when she said was she believed in was louder than the applause for the question as it was read by Perez.*
> 
> Did anyone notice Perez's facial expression? What did he expect? That just because he was asking the question that someone was going to express HIS veiw point and not their own?




That had me cracking up!


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome, I am glad that someone finally gave an honest answer, as opposed to give the judge what they want to hear. Great! I am her new fan!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

hairlove said:


> What's interesting is that the clap for her response when she said was she believed in was louder than the applause for the question as it was read by Perez.
> 
> *Did anyone notice Perez's facial expression? What did he expect? That just because he was asking the question that someone was going to express HIS veiw point and not their own*?


 
He was stupid to ask the question in the first place.  Does he or anyone else really think that this world revolves around homosexuality?  

News Flash!    Press Release!   Reality Check!   

It Doesn't and it Never Will!   

He showed a lot of non 'class' with his video response.  He showed what an immature, unprofessional, illiterate ingrate he is.  If he were any type of a 'man' he would have simply respected her opinion and left it at that.   Just because folks don't agree with gay marriage, doesn't give him the right to act like fool, unless he is one.  Regarding his reactions to her response, he's a fool! 

*And Certifiably so.* 

And I'm *not* saying this about all gays in general.     It's about Perez and his immaturity. He made a public mess of himself.   

I have gay male friends who have class far above what he showed.   They know they have a controversial lifestyle, but they move on and live their lives without acting like fools; they're not forcing me nor anyone else to accept their lifesyle.  I respect them all the more.


----------



## inthepink (Apr 20, 2009)

Where is the link of Perez's response?  (Nevermind)

Wow - I can't believe him.  How disrespectful.  I would sure like to know why she is stupid in expressing her belief?

I'm so sick of everyone thinking that everyone agrees with gay marriage.   Just because everyone doesn't speak up about it doesn't mean they agree with it. How can he just assume that?

And for him to say she was booed? I think he was totally wrong.  Sounded like applause to me.  

I have lost all respect for him (not that I'm sure I had any in the first place).


----------



## Mortons (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm glad she expressed her belief. I'm equally glad she lost and is unable to represent the USA.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

mellowmel said:


> I am glad she said what she did. Most people are so scared to be politically incorrect that they cower like Shimmie said. I won't! Gay marriage is wrong! Gay unions are wrong! Being homosexual is wrong and a sin period!
> 
> *She said that her answer lost her the crown.*
> 
> That's good. Now people can see that when you do what's right and don't tolerate/welcome sin people will scold you and be against you.


@ the bolded.  If this is true, this shows the weak mentality that folks have succombed to; I'm soeaking fo the ones who penalized her for it.  And that's true homophobia....folks who are 'afraid' to speak* against it* for fear of losing the world's acceptance.

I can see more and more 'homophobics' who are actually those who cower in fear of losing a position or future worldly crowns unless they speak in favor of homosexuality.   

I wish I had been on stage..... Hmmmp!!!!   I would have loved every single minute of turning Perez's face beet red.


----------



## Precious_1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mortons said:


> I'm glad she expressed her belief. I'm equally glad she lost and is unable to represent the USA.


 

Im glad she expressed her belief as well. Its ok that she will not represent the USA, she obviously represents someone far greater than the USA


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

Mortons said:


> I'm glad she expressed her belief. I'm equally glad she lost and is unable to represent the USA.


She *does indeed* represent the USA and she does it royally!  

It's not a gay crown she wears, but a crown of Righteousness and Royality that this world can never measure up to.   She took a stand for something that 'cowards' have veered away from.    She did it with style, with respect and most of all with boldness.  She didn't compromise just to win a prize that has far less value than what God has for her that no one in this world can match.

I never watch pagent shows, I don't like them.  But had I seen this show, it would have been well worth it.   The clip says it all.   Just like the three Hebrew children in Daniel chapter 3, she didn't bow, she didn't burn.  'They put her at the entry of the lions den, yet she still didn't give in.  

They knew from her profile what her beliefs were, I have no doubt.  She didn't back down.   And neither did she lose her crown.   God has one far better for her.  

Good for her!


----------



## Renewed1 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm glad she expressed her opinion.  I think homosexuals would be surprise how majority of Americans really DON'T agree with gay marriage.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

Precious_1 said:


> Im glad she expressed her belief as well. Its ok that she will not represent the USA,
> 
> *she obviously represents someone far greater than the USA*


 Far, far greater.  Unto whom every knee shall bow and every tongue shall confess, that Jesus is Lord above all of the USA's mess.  

What she did makes a statement to the entire world, that there are far more important crowns to wear upon one's head.  

And the way these pagent's have gone to pot ... literrally in these last few years.  Please!   The one who couldn't stop getting high and stupid Donald Trump bailed her out.  Another one was hookin' or something to the effect thereof.    I don't call her losing much of anything, since they allow any and every thing to wear the crown in the first place.   They surely don't represent me. 

I'm not saying this to hurt anyone who's gay.    That's not my heart nor intention.


----------



## mzcris (Apr 20, 2009)

i am so proud of her!!  stand up for what you believe...speak up! 

thanks for sharing this...i did not watch it on tv so i had no idea this happened.


----------



## mellowmel (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok just watched another clip and she is reported to now say she still stands behind her statement but is now mentioning how her sister supports gay and lesbian rights.

Why, oh, why did she feel the need to cower or give some sort of escape route. You said it, you believe it, stick with it. There is no reason for us to start to cower after making our statements. Jesus didn't cower. He knew Judas would betray him and what would happen and he didn't try to have a escape route. He knew what was bound to come. People will persecute you for your truths. Don't try to recant and justify what you know is true and right!


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm all for standing up for your beliefs but do it right. The answer was just not that great. She stuttered and said "In my country, I my family" huh? I'll give her the benefit of the doubt that she was nervous. But a clear answer would have been "No, I do not believe all states should follow suite because of XYZ..." That's why she did not win, not just because people may not believe what she does, but because she did not prove her communication skills...


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 20, 2009)

mellowmel said:


> Ok just watched another clip and she is reported to now say she still stands behind her statement but is now mentioning how her sister supports gay and lesbian rights.
> 
> Why, oh, why did she feel the need to cower or give some sort of escape route. You said it, you believe it, stick with it. There is no reason for us to start to cower after making our statements. Jesus didn't cower. He knew Judas would betray him and what would happen and he didn't try to have a escape route. He knew what was bound to come. People will persecute you for your truths. Don't try to recant and justify what you know is true and right!


I saw this too. Again, just the way she speaks is confusing. So now her sister supports gay rights, but she was raised differently? Or maybe she is talking about supporting rights outside of marriage? I just need her to be firm and clear...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

mellowmel said:


> Ok just watched another clip and she is reported to now say she still stands behind her statement but is now mentioning how her sister supports gay and lesbian rights.
> 
> Why, oh, why did she feel the need to cower or give some sort of escape route. You said it, you believe it, stick with it. There is no reason for us to start to cower after making our statements. Jesus didn't cower. He knew Judas would betray him and what would happen and he didn't try to have a escape route. He knew what was bound to come. People will persecute you for your truths. *Don't try to recant and justify what you know is true and right*!


That's right!  The world is not her God!  

When Jesus stood before Pilate, He spoke not a word to defend neither to recant Himself.   Even when Pilate threatened Him with "Don't you know that I have the power to command life or death over you.    

Jesus looked at him, full and square in the eye and said, "NO Man, taketh my life, least I lay it down.  And if I do lay it down, I have the power to take it back up, as my Father in Heaven hath commanded me to."  

Jesus!    

Lemme tell the devil sumpin' ... NO MAN taketh my life, least I lay it down.  I'm not recanting ANYTHING.... NOT A BREATH Neither a Word, nor Syllable!   For if I do, if I finna lay down my life, I have the power of the Holy Ghost, the Greater One who lives in me, to take it back up, because my Father in Heaven has also commanded me to do so.

Fear NO Man!  God made it plain.   God told Jeremiah, "Do not be afraid of their faces; say what I told you to say and don't you dare back peddle and be afraid.   For I the Lord God am with you; I will sustain you, I will protect you, I will comfort you and I will never leave you nor forsake you.  No, not ever!

See, gay folks don't know God.  They don't know that they can be delivered.  They don't know the real power that God has bestowed upon those who truly love Him and trust and follow Him.  

To follow the flow of the crowd will get you drowned in the muck and mire of endless confusion and destruction.  But to follow Jesus, will lead you into the paths of Righteousness for His name's sake.   Jesus will back you up all the way.  He will be your rear guard; He will be your advocate and your wise counsel.

This woman has no reason to fear neither to recant.  Her sister is a fool!  She does not have to follow her sister neither lean on her house of sinking sand.   

I've had it with cop outs.   I've had it!


----------



## mellowmel (Apr 20, 2009)

Shimmie everytime I read your posts I feel the Spirit moving. You have a gift with words and you know the Bible. You are truly a blessing indeed!!!


----------



## prettyFine (Apr 20, 2009)

she is a heroin. so many just move along with the tidal waves and agree with mainstream. that's dangerous. believe me when i say her reward is much better than a miss america crown. she will surely get a grand blessing for that one. and for the record although i love all i myself do not agree with that lifestyle either.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I saw this too. Again, just the way she speaks is confusing. So now her sister supports gay rights, but she was raised differently? Or maybe she is talking about supporting rights outside of marriage? I just need her to be firm and clear...


 
She's feeling alone ... but she's not.  I'm praying for her. 

It's okay, sister.  They can't hurt you.  

God has proclaimed:  "Who is he who will harm you, for choosing to seek after righteousness!"  (1 Peter 3). 

No one!  Neither straight or gay!


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 20, 2009)

prettyFine said:


> she is a heroin. so many just move along with the tidal waves and agree with mainstream. that's dangerous. believe me when i say her reward is much better than a miss america crown. she will surely get a grand blessing for that one. and for the record although i love all i myself do not agree with that lifestyle either.


 

Hey, prettyFine!

I gotta admit that your post mentioning "heroin" made me chuckle... I know you mean she's a heroine, not a drug addict! (Hope you see me being lighthearted/silly here)....

This scripture is so fitting here, I believe....

Mark 8:35-37
35For whosoever will save his life shall lose it; but whosoever shall lose his life for my sake and the gospel's, the same shall save it. 

 36For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul?  37Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul?

And I agree with the poster who said that maybe she lost because someone performed better than her, not necessarily because of her statements in support of hetero marriages. But then again.... sigh....

Would we have the courage to do the same if we were on an international stage? Hmmmm....


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

mellowmel said:


> Shimmie everytime I read your posts I feel the Spirit moving. You have a gift with words and you know the Bible. You are truly a blessing indeed!!!


 

Iron sharpens Iron... and you and so many others here teach me and keep me with the Lord.  I can't do it alone.    

Tomorrow I celebrate another birthday and I carry each of you into my heart as I enter into a new year of love and life with Jesus.  

To you and everyone...    with all of my heart.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 20, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Hey, prettyFine!
> 
> I gotta admit that your post mentioning "heroin" made me chuckle... I know you mean she's a heroine, not a drug addict! (Hope you see me being lighthearted/silly here)....
> 
> ...


Good word, Foxy and it does fit, perfectly.

I don't think any of us would ahve backed down.  My 'No' would have been so firm, quick, and on point, they would have ended the show!


----------



## divya (Apr 20, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> I'm all for standing up for your beliefs but do it right. The answer was just not that great. She stuttered and said "In my country, I my family" huh? I'll give her the benefit of the doubt that she was nervous.* But a clear answer would have been "No, I do not believe all states should follow suite because of XYZ..." *That's why she did not win, not just because people may not believe what she does, but because she did not prove her communication skills...



Thank you. The question was addressing legislation within states, not whether or not she believes gay marriage was wrong or not. She could have added her perspective in the end but address the question. It has nothing to do with whether its "great" that people can choose, because generally people cannot make the individual choice. Personally, I would not have given her the crown either because she did not give the best answer.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2009)

divya said:


> Thank you. The question was addressing legislation within states, not whether or not she believes gay marriage was wrong or not. She could have added her perspective in the end but address the question. It has nothing to do with whether its "great" that people can choose, because generally people cannot make the individual choice. Personally, I would not have given her the crown either because she did not give the best answer.


 
Let's call that thing what it is.... Perez Hilton asked the question, yes? Clearly he has an agenda.....

Perez just angled the question as a per-state policy issue to avoid an openly pro-homo inquiry.

I just saw a news clip of the contestant and she didn't use the word "wrong". She said what she stood for: Marriage is between a man and a woman"... which, I suppose, is a wrong answer to Perez.... Which begs the question of whether or not he could "fairly" judge a beauty pagent...excuse me...scholarship program.... Hmmm....


----------



## msa (Apr 21, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Good for Her!   Thank you for sharing this Supergirl.
> 
> You know, I'm just going to say it....
> 
> ...




So, I have a couple of questions...

1) I don't believe same-sex marriage is wrong...does that mean I'm not a "true" Christian?

2) Is my belief a sin? 

For the record, I don't believe same-sex marriage is any more wrong than 2 other sinners getting married (just like millions of people do everyday). I also don't believe that same-sex marriage affects my salvation in any way, just like any other types of marriage (ex: polygamy). 

But, I want to hear your views. If you'd rather pm me, that's fine too!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

msa said:


> So, I have a couple of questions...
> 
> 1) I don't believe same-sex marriage is wrong...does that mean I'm not a "true" Christian?
> 
> ...


 
If the two sinners are male and female, they have every right to be married as God so ordained, for marriage is between a man and a woman.

Homosexuality is an 'ongoing' sin.   Liars, can stop lying, Adulterers can stop committing adultery, thiefs can stop sinning, meaning that they have repented and have turned away from that sin.   

However, homosexuality is an unrepented 'ongoing' sin.  To legalize marriage for it and to support such 'marriage', is in support of keeping this sin 'ongoing', unrepented and further spreading the influence of its acceptance and not seeing it as sin.  

True Christians 'repent' from whatever sin they are in.  It's just that simple.   How on earth can someone 'purposely' chose to support a sin and further it and say they are followers of Jesus Christ? 

The major cop out that supporters of homosexuality and same sex marriage, is that they 'divert' facing the truth by switching the focus on other sins, sinners.   However, all sin must be repented, not supported. 

A True Christian, is one who 'sees' this and acknowledges that no matter what sin is in operation, they will not make it acceptable.  

There is nothing that supports homosexuality, not even 'nature' itsself.  What woman in her right* 'sexual' *mind would want her face buried in another woman's anatomy?   What man in his right *'sexual' *mind would want to do the same to another man?   It is against nature.  It makes no sense. Especially with the diseases that follow.  satan has a spirit over these precious souls which has confused their sexual desires.  How could any Chrisitian support that?  It's unreal.    I'm sorry for being so graphic, but folks have to see the reality of this.


----------



## divya (Apr 21, 2009)

FoxyScholar said:


> Let's call that thing what it is.... Perez Hilton asked the question, yes? Clearly he has an agenda.....
> 
> Perez just angled the question as a per-state policy issue to avoid an openly pro-homo inquiry.
> 
> I just saw a news clip of the contestant and she didn't use the word "wrong". She said what she stood for: Marriage is between a man and a woman"... which, I suppose, is a wrong answer to Perez.... Which begs the question of whether or not he could "fairly" judge a beauty pagent...excuse me...scholarship program.... Hmmm....



I definitely agree with you. This Perez fellow is ridiculous, as I recently saw his interview. Ad nauseum. However, she still did not answer the question and someone else answered their question better. She did not deserve to win.


----------



## sunnysmyler (Apr 21, 2009)

OH yeah, not to Hijack this thread, but.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE, ENJOY YOUR DAY, AND MAY THE LORD GOD UP ABOVE BLESS YOU TO SEE MANY, MANY, MANY MORE WOMAN OF GOD!!!! XOXOX'S

ps. I know we've never met, but I love your spirit!!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

divya said:


> Guess not to me. It should have been a straight yes or no and the reason why.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> *Also, people don't get to choose to enter into marriage or a same-sex marriage...at least in most states. So that wasn't true*.


 


divya said:


> Thank you. The question was addressing legislation within states, not whether or not she believes gay marriage was wrong or not. She could have added her perspective in the end but address the question.
> 
> *It has nothing to do with whether its "great" that people can choose, because generally people cannot make the individual choice. Personally,*
> 
> I would not have given her the crown either because she did not give the best answer.


Hi Divya ... 

I don't understand what the bolded means in both of your posts.   Are you saying that no one can 'choose' to get married?    How is that?  

From my personal experience and understanding, heterosexual people can and do 'choose' to get married.   gays can't and shouldn't be able to; it's illogical.  

And it's not a controversial question. .   I'm just trying to understand what you mean by it.  That's all.   

Thanks Divya and blessings to you.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

sunnysmyler said:


> OH yeah, not to Hijack this thread, but.....HAPPY BIRTHDAY SHIMMIE, ENJOY YOUR DAY, AND MAY THE LORD GOD UP ABOVE BLESS YOU TO SEE MANY, MANY, MANY MORE WOMAN OF GOD!!!! XOXOX'S
> 
> ps. I know we've never met, but I love your spirit!!


 
  

  sunnysmyler.   

I'm trying my best to behave today....   It'll never happen....


----------



## divya (Apr 21, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Divya ...
> 
> I don't understand what the bolded means in both of your posts.   Are you saying that no one can 'choose' to get married?    How is that?
> 
> ...



Hi Shimmie,

No, that's not what I'm stating. I'm dealing with under the law. Under the law of most states, an individual cannot choose to marry whoever they want. Marriage in most states is between a man and a woman. In certain states like California and Florida, they have allowed voters to determine whether or not "gay marriage" is available. Therefore, it is not necessarily true that this country allows people to choose whoever they would like to marry based on the majority of laws. Whether or not a person agrees with that, her statement is incorrect.

ETA: *Happy Birthday!!!!!!*


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

divya said:


> I definitely agree with you. This Perez fellow is ridiculous, as I recently saw his interview. Ad nauseum. However, she still did not answer the question and someone else answered their question better.
> 
> *She did not deserve to win*.


 
I don't think she needed to win....'their' fake crown.   It was her Destiny to make a statement.  * Finally* someone in the Hollywood spotlight had some guts to say what needed to be said.

According to Hollywood and the media with Vermont, Mass, Iowa, gay marriage is accepted by all.     

Ummmmmmm, noooooooooooooo it's not.   All because folks won't speak up about it.   I've yet to see/hear/read anyone from Hollywood to say they do not support gay marriage.   They're scared.   And that's a shame.   

If they only realized just how puny and powerless satan really is.   And I'm speaking about those who profess to know God and will not speak up.  

Even Rick Warren is wimping out...appearing as doing a back peddle.    Regarding his interview with Larry King on CNN, he wimped out.  Stop stuttering your stand and just stand for God, period!

The devil is nothing and no one to fear.   God said in Isaiah 14:16, that we would look at the devil and say,  "Wait a ;minute!   Just one cotton pickin' minute.   Is THIS the one who was causing all the confusion?  All of the uproar and the rucous?   This puny little imp?  And all this time, he had folks afraid of him?   This runt of a man?

_"They that see thee shall narrowly look upon thee, and consider thee, saying, *IS THIS* the man that made the earth to tremble, that did shake kingdoms;" (Isaiah 14:16)_

I love this scripture!      devil ain't nobody scared of you! 

We are the King's Kids.   Why on earth are we fearful of being open with the Truth?    And I don't mean that we are to be hurtful or insulting.   Gays are not inhuman and Jesus is surely not untouched by their feelings...He indeed cares for them.    

But there is still a stand we must take and speak up.  The gay agenda has no problem speaking up.   Look how nasty Perez spoke about the beauty Pagent.   gays can be very 'snarky', snippy, and just plain nasty attitudes.   

Look how nasty and cruel they were after Proposition 8 didn't go in their favor.   They blamed Blacks for it.  Truth being, gays have never had it as hard as Blacks and never will.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

divya said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> No, that's not what I'm stating. I'm dealing with under the law. Under the law of most states, an individual cannot choose to marry whoever they want. Marriage in most states is between a man and a woman. In certain states like California and Florida, they have allowed voters to determine whether or not "gay marriage" is available. Therefore, it is not necessarily true that this country allows people to choose whoever they would like to marry based on the majority of laws. Whether or not a person agrees with that, her statement is incorrect.
> 
> ETA: *Happy Birthday!!!!!!*


 


Okay, I get it!   Thanks for explaining.   

Thank you for the Birthday Wish....


----------



## Mortons (Apr 21, 2009)

Precious_1 said:


> Im glad she expressed her belief as well. Its ok that she will not represent the USA, she obviously represents someone far greater than the USA



She could be an atheist for all you know and just not agree with gay marriage. I think a little of this is taking a comment and running a mile with the story.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

Mortons said:


> *She could be an atheist for all you know and just not agree with gay marriage.*


 
Which disspells the mis-conception, that Christians are the only ones who disagree with homosexuality.


----------



## msa (Apr 21, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> If the two sinners are male and female, they have every right to be married as God so ordained, for marriage is between a man and a woman.
> 
> Homosexuality is an 'ongoing' sin.   Liars, can stop lying, Adulterers can stop committing adultery, thiefs can stop sinning, meaning that they have repented and have turned away from that sin.
> 
> ...




There is a whole bunch I don't agree with here, but I'll just leave it alone. Thank you for answering my question.

I will say this, limiting people's rights/choices based on the group they belong to does not speak of true Christian love, IMO. I try to consider everyone's basic humanity first, and not their sins, because I expect others to treat me the same way.


----------



## alexstin (Apr 21, 2009)

msa said:


> There is a whole bunch I don't agree with here, but I'll just leave it alone. Thank you for answering my question.
> 
> *I will say this, limiting people's rights/choices based on the group they belong to does not speak of true Christian love, IMO.* I try to consider everyone's basic humanity first, and not their sins, because I expect others to treat me the same way.




We are the body of Christ and are limited in what we should or shouldn't do by the conviction of Holy Spirit and the word. Youths, as a group are limited in what they can and can't do because parents  have their best interest at heart though they may disagree.  Even, the govt has placed limits on certain segments of society because of what they deem is good for all.

I'm not really following you on how limitations and the love of God can't go hand in hand.


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2009)

Another perspective on the subject (and is well articulated, IMHO):


THE MO'KELLY REPORT: Perez Hilton is Unready for Gay Marriage in America
http://www.eurweb.com/story/eur52596.cfm

*Just in case you haven't heard about the controversy, blogger and now celebrity "judge" Perez Hilton used his "platform" as Miss USA judge to ask finalist Carrie Prejean, Miss California USA her views on gay marriage.  To which, Carrie spoke openly and honestly.


Yes, a gay rights activist asks you about your views on gay marriage with a scorecard in hand...an impossible situation.  Not surprisingly, Prejean ended up as first runner-up, likely due to the subsequent markdown by Hilton.  


“I think it's great that Americans are able to choose one or the other. We live in a land that you can choose same-sex marriage or opposite marriage and, you know what, in my country and my family I think that I believe that a marriage should be between a man and a woman. No offense to anyone out there but that's how I was raised and that's how I think it should be between a man and a woman.” - Miss California USA Carrie Prejean


Perez Hilton in response to Carrie Prejean's answer in the Miss USA pageant, has called Prejean a "*****" on his blog perezhilton.com


In short form, Hilton has once again proven what has been historically wrong and misguided about the gay marriage rights movement. Such has been the paradox of the gay marriage discussion.


In any discussion of "rights, freedoms and liberties" there must be freedom and the right to disagree.  Judging by Hilton's behavior, if you don't agree with gay marriage, you're a "*****"..or worse a "****" (his words).


Nothing like arguing for a more progressive nation by falling back on sexist terminology to disrespect those who disagree with you. Such behavior was not unlike what transpired here in California when gay marriage proponents verbally assaulted many African-Americans with "******" to express their displeasure with African-Americans voting in support of Proposition 8.


Yes, calling women "*****es" and Black people "******" to help advance one's "civil rights" agenda.  Great strategy there.  If that doesn't win over the hearts and minds of people, nothing will.


But speaking of us "Black people."


Mo'Kelly doesn't "agree" with right-wing racial arsonist Pat Buchanan on anything fundamental to African-Americans, but Mo'Kelly more importantly understands that there is a place for people like Buchanan in America...BECAUSE it is America.


Carrie Prejean is not a "*****" because she disagrees with gay marriage and such beliefs are consistent with the definition of freedom and equality in America.  There are some people believe it or not who are just fine with being heterosexual.  It doesn't a priori mean s/he is a bigot or is "anti-gay."  There are some gay people who disagree with Affirmative Action, and Mo'Kelly is smart enough to know, that doesn't make them "anti-Black" either.  We should be able to differentiate and discern between the two; disagree without being disagreeable in the process.


Prejean has created no law to abridge the rights of any ethnic or sexual preference group and she's done nothing to personally embarrass the Miss USA pageant as "some" have alleged.


She simply answered the question put before her.


She was asked for her honest opinion and she gave it.  She was not supposed to be evaluated on the basis of whether we found her to be "progressive enough" or "politically correct enough."  Supposedly, her answer was to be judged on the merits of how thoroughly and well-constructed her answer ultimately was.


Guess not.


It's a beauty pageant, not a political debate.  The only person who was unclear was Perez Hilton.


If Rev. Al Sharpton asked a racially charged question to Prejean and she answered the question in the same manner, staying true to her beliefs; Mo'Kelly would feel the same way.  She answered the question that was put before her, from a gay-rights activist blogger with an agenda.  The only person who should be ashamed was the person who asked the question under those circumstances.


It was a beauty pageant stage, not a political one to advance one's personal platform.


What Hilton fails to understand and refuses to acknowledge is that marriage by definition is a religious ceremony, meaning it has religious overtones and connotations for many people.  If you should ask an Islamic man for his religious views and you don't agree with Islam's treatment of women, it's both the man's right to worship as he chooses and our right to disagree and even dislike those beliefs.  Freedom is a dialogue, not a monologue by those who may try to shout down all opposing viewpoints.


"Tolerance" is a two-way street.


Parallel: There are plenty people in this country who believe in polygamy.  There are a number of religions which observe and encourage polygamy in this the 21st century.  Conversely,  polygamy is not a legal right.  Americans are "free" to worship as they choose, but we still are a society of laws which supersede some worship practices.


Polygamy has been outlawed by most societies, but there are schisms of Mormonism and Hinduism for example which hold it in high regard.


To the point...


What is irrefutable is that marriage is de facto a ceremony, a union borne of religious tradition, and is not a legal right in and of itself in any varying form we may see fit.  If it were, polygamy would be equally as viable a marriage union.  One can't argue that a man has a "right" to marry a man, and ALSO argue a man doesn't have the "right" to marry two women.


Meaning...


Either there is a strict definition of marriage or there is NO definition of marriage at all.  One can't have it both ways.  Draw the line somewhere or not at all.  Presently Mo'Kelly can't legally "marry" two women simultaneously.  Is that discrimination?


      Of course not.


      In the end, Prejean should not be disrespected and ridiculed (openly or privately) because she does not agree with same-sex marriage.  Freedom of speech intimates dialogue, so those who disagree with her should engage her in dialogue not perverse disrespect.  Perez Hilton's behavior has only ensured the widening of the gulf between gay marriage supporters and opponents.


      He had ample opportunity to at the minimum engage her and the larger public in the debate about same-sex marriage in these subsequent moments.  He instead continued on his low-road, opting for "*****" and "****" references.


      How "enlightened" and "progressive" of him...


      Yes, "persuasive arguments" they are...no doubt.  If someone didn't agree with gay marriage before the Miss USA pageant, surely the chants of "*****" and "****" will change their minds...


      In addition, the longer people like Perez Hilton continue to help widen this gulf, the longer it will take for the genuine and widespread acceptance of same-sex marriage...assuming that's Hilton's goal.  Maybe Mo'Kelly and others have given him too much credit.  Acceptance can not be brow-beaten into being.


      Respect is earned through demonstration...not demanded.


      If the gay marriage movement wants to take anything away from the African-American civil rights movement, take that.


      If Perez Hilton desires respect, acceptance and reverence for gay rights, gay marriage and gay people in general, the first prerequisite is to conduct oneself in a way demonstrative and consistent with respect and acceptance.  Until that time comes, he's free to keep spinning his wheels and reinforcing all of the negative stereotypes promulgated in regards to same-sex marriage proponents.  Perez Hilton is obviously in no way ready for gay marriage in America.  And if he isn't...he has no business trying to lecture anybody else on why we should be.


_The Mo’Kelly Report is an entertainment journal with a political slant; published weekly at www.eurweb.com. It is meant to inform, infuse and incite meaningful discourse…as well as entertain. The Mo’Kelly Report is syndicated by Blogburst. For more Mo’Kelly, __http://mokellyreport.wordpress.com__.  Mo’Kelly can be reached at __[email protected]__ and he welcomes all commentary._


----------



## jturner7156 (Apr 21, 2009)

This may have been posted but on Wikipedia, it said his page was formely know as pagesixsixsix.com. Wow...just wow


----------



## msa (Apr 21, 2009)

alexstin said:


> We are the body of Christ and are limited in what we should or shouldn't do by the conviction of Holy Spirit and the word. Youths, as a group are limited in what they can and can't do because parents  have their best interest at heart though they may disagree.  Even, the govt has placed limits on certain segments of society because of what they deem is good for all.



As the body of Christ *we* are limited in what we should or shouldn't do. Those millions of people not in the body are not under the same limitations.



alexstin said:


> I'm not really following you on how limitations and the love of God can't go hand in hand.



I believe that it is most important for me as a believer to love others as God loves me. He may not agree with everything I do, but He allows me the free will to do it. I may not agree with homosexuality, but I do not believe that just because I feel something is wrong means that I am allowed to dictate to others what they can and cannot do. (Admittedly, I am only referring to actions that do not harm others and not something like murder.)

There are many people who don't subscribe to the same beliefs that I do but I'm not going to participate in passing/supporting any laws that restrict their choices just because what they're doing is wrong or unacceptable according to my belief system. Because if the tables were turned, how would I want to be treated? I would expect to be treated with love and respect for my humanity, even though my beliefs may be different.


----------



## alexstin (Apr 21, 2009)

msa said:


> As the body of Christ *we* are limited in what we should or shouldn't do. Those millions of people not in the body are not under the same limitations.
> 
> _Right, they are not but that statement was based on you equating limitations with a lack of agape love_
> 
> ...



................


----------



## PaperClip (Apr 21, 2009)

msa said:


> As the body of Christ *we* are limited in what we should or shouldn't do. Those millions of people not in the body are not under the same limitations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think another way to look at your point is to consider that we as believers are supposed to DEFEND THE FAITH....

So it's a yin-yang kind of thing....

While you may not dictate to others what they can or cannot do, as a believer, there's a responsibility to uphold the Bible and at anytime if there is a broad attack on the faith, we're to defend it. So instead of thinking of it at the individual level, it's even more critical at the societal/political level.

So, as a voting citizen in the state of Michigan, in 2004 when the marriage definition proposal was put on the ballot, I voted IN FAVOR OF marriage between a man and a woman. My faith informs my politics.

Ask the question a different way, I may have a different answer. Same sex marriage? Nope. Civil unions in which government respects ANYONE (regardless of sexual preference/orientation) sharing property, etc.? That's something I feel does not violate my faith.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

msa said:


> There is a whole bunch I don't agree with here, but I'll just leave it alone. Thank you for answering my question.
> 
> I will say this, limiting people's rights/choices based on the group they belong to does not speak of true Christian love, IMO. I try to consider everyone's basic humanity first, and not their sins, because I expect others to treat me the same way.


Let me say this.   I perceive you as speaking from a heart of compassion for gays.   It's understandable and I respect you for this.  

But compassion does not promote sin and the furthering of it.   If you truly have compassion upon gays, which I believe you do, than allow it to go beyond what you see now and into their the future of their eternity.  

Homosexuality is unrepented sin.   Any sin, that goes unrepented is endangering ones eternal future.   It also endangers the lives of young children who are very impressionable and are being taught to see this lifestyle as normal and exceptable.  And it is not.  

To support such sin and to especially support a gay marriage is totally against God's intent and design for His creation.    Two men are not designed, fashioned nor created to come together sexually.   Neither are two women.    A look in the mirror will tell anyone this.   

*sigh*   I feel badly for you.   I feel badly because satan has you deceived and he is having a hay day with your faith.   For if satan can deceive you with this, how much more will he come after you with something greater.  satan is a master deceiver and believe it or not, he's attacking your faith and your love for gays will not save you from him.   

We cannot make excuses for homosexuality. It's a denial of Jesus; meaning that one does not believe that His death on the cross has the power to redeem their sin. It's saying that Jesus did not include them on the cross when indeed Jesus did.  Jesus paid the price for the sin of homosexuality and it's there for them in full.  

It's a dead ringer to deny this.   A dead ringer for faith, one's eternity and for life, period.    

To perceive that someone lacks in God's love, because they do not advocate homosexuality is only one of satan's attack modes to throw people off the target.  For God forbid, no Christian wants to be unloving .... Please!   That's one of the oldest tricks and trips in the book.   I'm not falling for it.   Neither is God.  

Let me put this out there.

God loves all of His creation.   So much so that nothing and no one else, not even the angels in Heaven, merited the Life, Death and Blood of His Son Jesus Christ.    

The love of God for us is so strong that He sees us as the jewels and treasures of His heart.   Jewels unblimished.   Now when He sees us in sin, there must be repentance and / or chastisement.  For God chastises those whom He loves.   It's principle otherwise, one's life is lost.   And because God does not wish that any of us would perish or become lost, He speaks His word through those who are bold enough to speak it.   

There will never be acceptance nor excuses for homosexuality.  It must be repented.   God says it is against the natural use of the body.   No matter who agrees or disagrees, that's the way it is.  And it's that way because of God's love, not cruelity.   

No one is hatin' on gays.     They deserve to know the fullness of God.  satan has stolen that away from them.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 21, 2009)

> What is irrefutable is that marriage is de facto a ceremony, a union borne of religious tradition, and is not a legal right in and of itself in any varying form we may see fit.



nicely stated--I think that's where most Christians are coming from--marriage was created by God, so you can't just put two same-sex people together and call it marriage


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

I feel bad.   I feel badly for gays.   satan has created such a mess for them and it's so heartbreaking.    

homosexuality is a 'spirit' and satan knows that it is a stronghold that has the hearts of these precious lives so entangled with sexual confusion, that they don't know that there is a way out.  

Sexual nature in itsself is a very strong element of humanity.   It was designed in Beauty by one who is Beautiful, the Beauty of God our Father.  

satan with all of his jealousy and pride who is against God, sought to pervert the very element of mankind ...man and woman's sexuality as a slap in God's face.    You know it's the devil when the very opposite of what God created is taking place and is fighting so violently to stay in action.    

Jesus didn't die for any of us to stay in sin.  Yet satan has deceived many that instead of sin, homosexuality is a lifestyle to be accepted no matter what God intended.    

This saddens me for so many lives have and are being ruined as a result of this mass demonic deception.    

My prayers are for a mass deliverance of homosexuals and for them to have life and life in Jesus as God so gave them to have.  

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 21, 2009)

msa said:


> I believe that it is most important for me as a believer to love others as God loves me. He may not agree with everything I do, but He allows me the free will to do it. I may not agree with homosexuality, but I do not believe that just because I feel something is wrong means that I am allowed to dictate to others what they can and cannot do. (Admittedly, I am only referring to actions that do not harm others and not something like murder.)
> 
> There are many people who don't subscribe to the same beliefs that I do but I'm not going to participate in passing/supporting any laws that restrict their choices just because what they're doing is wrong or unacceptable according to my belief system. Because if the tables were turned, how would I want to be treated? I would expect to be treated with love and respect for my humanity, even though my beliefs may be different.



I can say that I understand where you are coming from. I am a soft-hearted person and one day I found myself feeling sorry for homosexuals and realizing that I have not been in their shoes. I came to the board and Shimmie set me straight!  It is hard to be a Christian and not love and show concern for others. That is our nature. So I do see where you are coming from. But I believe satan would love it for us to be so Christlike and loving about this that we become deceived right along with the homosexual population.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 21, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> I can say that I understand where you are coming from. I am a soft-hearted person and one day I found myself feeling sorry for homosexuals and realizing that I have not been in their shoes. I came to the board and Shimmie set me straight!
> 
> It is hard to be a Christian and not love and show concern for others. That is our nature. So I do see where you are coming from. But I believe satan would love it for us to be so Christlike and loving about this that we become deceived right along with the homosexual population.


 
Don't anyone faint, okay?    


But I'm extremely soft-hearted.      Very.   Marshmallow soft.    

But I've learned that our kindness will be taken for weakness and satan will run all over top of us.   That's what he wants.   he wants to suppress our power against him and be fearful of taking a stand agains him and his mess.     I learned the hard way.


----------



## loved (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice. She said that she was not interested in being politically correct, but chose to be biblically correct.

Hopefully, the pageant will reconsider using Perez in the future. Should someone who calls contestants B--es & C--ts if they disagree with his beliefs really be sitting in the judge's chair?


----------



## lisana (Apr 21, 2009)

Women who win beauty pageants don't win because they give great, eloquent answers, let's be real. She answer it good enough, better than most of the other would have. I'm glad she lost because she is better than that lame title. And she didn't back down, good for her.


----------



## Odontyouwish (Apr 21, 2009)

Like I said in the other thread about this in the off topic forum:

If what she said is a problem for people...this just confirms that we are living in our last days.


----------



## divya (Apr 21, 2009)

My fiance said it jumped out at him when she spoke about being Biblically correct, b/c doesn't the Bible talk about vanity? Beauty pageants are seeped in vanity. Not to mention immodesty as so many prance around in skimpy bikinis...

I had to admit...seriously good points.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Apr 21, 2009)

Odontyouwish said:


> Like I said in the other thread about this in the off topic forum:
> 
> *If what she said is a problem for people...this just confirms that we are living in our last days*.


 
I was just coming here to post this! That's the exact impression I got when I heard of this story. It's something to witness, the signs of the times. Over the last 9 years the way it's culminating...you see where it's going. 

I just got this thought....I have to post a new thread on it.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Apr 21, 2009)

divya said:


> My fiance said it jumped out at him when she spoke about being Biblically correct, b/c doesn't the Bible talk about vanity? Beauty pageants are seeped in vanity. Not to mention immodesty as so many prance around in skimpy bikinis...
> 
> I had to admit...seriously good points.


This is why I can't really give her any religious props. I don't even know if she's Cristian (maybe she said that in an interview?) He parent could have taught her homosexuality is wrong along with being black, hispanic and anything not in their world. Plus your right, in the pagent she may do things others would approve of...

In the end I think she is a brave person because we know being against homosexuality is not popular...and it may have cost her. But I can't say anything about her beyond that because I don't know anything about her...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 22, 2009)

Odontyouwish said:


> If what she said is a problem for people...this just confirms that we are living in our last days.


----------



## MzTami (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd rather stay true to my belief even if it causes me to lose the crown...She will be blessed in many ways for standing with God...Besides, they shouldn't ask a question they don't want to hear the answer to.


----------



## Janice (Apr 22, 2009)

cutiebe2 said:


> This is why I can't really give her any religious props. I don't even know if she's Cristian (maybe she said that in an interview?) He parent could have taught her homosexuality is wrong along with being black, hispanic and anything not in their world. Plus your right, in the pagent she may do things others would approve of...
> 
> In the end I think she is a brave person because we know being against homosexuality is not popular...and it may have cost her. But I can't say anything about her beyond that because I don't know anything about her...



She was actually on an interview with Hannity last night on Fox News in which she did mention that she would not compromise her values, faith and belief and was encourging many young people to do the same as well. She also mentioned that her honoring and pleasing God was much more important than pleasing man and telling them what they wanted to hear. She never came across as this militant or radical but was very humble and firm in upholding her beliefs and not compromising on them. She was also on some morning news show in which she did mention something about the bible so I going alone the road that her answer was based on christian convictions and principles.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

There are several things about the gay marriage issue being called their civil rights which does not make sense.  

It's completely and totally obvious that well over 75% of the people in our country do not agree with the gay marriage agenda.   

YET, we have judges who overlook this and ignore the votes/wills of the people and legalize such foolishness.   

What's civil about that?  Nothing.  

I sooooooo agree with this statement from Foxy Scholar's post above...

_To the point...

What is irrefutable is that marriage is de facto a ceremony, a union borne of religious tradition, and is not a legal right in and of itself in any varying form we may see fit. _

_If it were, polygamy would be equally as viable a marriage union. One can't argue that a man has a "right" to marry a man, and ALSO argue a man doesn't have the "right" to marry two women.

Meaning...

Either there is a strict definition of marriage or there is NO definition of marriage at all. One can't have it both ways.  Draw the line somewhere or not at all.    _

_Presently Mo'Kelly can't legally "marry" two women simultaneously. Is that discrimination?

Of course not._

This is so definitely_, 'to the point.     _


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

She won much more in my eyes....


----------



## Laela (Apr 23, 2009)

Kudos to her!

Many people overlooked the fact that the "judge" asked her *"DO YOU THINK..."*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

Laela said:


> Kudos to her!
> 
> Many people overlooked the fact that the "judge" asked her *"DO YOU THINK..."*


Hello!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Hello!


Hi Five to "Hello"!  

Like the Deacons say as they nod in agreement like this  ... 

"Waaaaaellllllll"     

Then the 'ge'tar' starts to playing' ;  the organ starts to rolling, and the rest of the Church gets up and starts to dance like this: 

   

Dinna' Dinna' Dinna'  De' De' De'

Ummm  ma ma ma ma -- Yo tey umm ma'   Hey!  

Shout!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> She won much more in my eyes....


 
Say it!  

Let the Redeemed of the Lord, Say So!   

"So"!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

Laela said:


> Kudos to her!
> 
> Many people overlooked the fact that the "judge" asked her *"DO YOU THINK..."*


Girl!  You ain't said nothing but the TRUTH!   He set his own dumb self up!   Not everybody *thinks *gay marriage is marriage.      It's not.   He asked a question and got the answer.   The Truth!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Five to "Hello"!
> 
> Like the Deacons say as they nod in agreement like this  ...
> 
> ...






Shimmie said:


> Say it!
> 
> Let the Redeemed of the Lord, Say So!
> 
> "So"!


"So"!



Shimmie said:


> Girl! You ain't said nothing but the TRUTH! He set his own dumb self up! Not everybody *thinks *gay marriage is marriage.  It's not. He asked a question and got the answer. The Truth!


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> "So"!


 
*And "SO" !* ...  He reaped what he so' d'.


----------



## auntie gettis (Apr 23, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I don't think she needed to win....'their' fake crown. It was her Destiny to make a statement. *Finally* someone in the Hollywood spotlight had some guts to say what needed to be said.
> 
> According to Hollywood and the media with Vermont, Mass, Iowa, gay marriage is accepted by all.
> 
> ...


 

Hi Shimmie,

Haven't been here in a while to talk to you.  But just wanted to say that I am proud of Miss California standing for what God ordained marriage to be...between a man and a woman.  I read the report on CNN and did not see the video clip to critique how well she spoke.  The bottom line is that she let be made know what marriage was supposed to be.

As for Perez Hilton, well he needs to take a look at himself, if he is willing.  It amazes me how those who are a part of the GLBT community want to say that Christians are homophobic and closed minded when we stand against a lifestyle that is an abomination to God.  But have you noticed that when someone does not agree with their lifestyle, they can be quite vicious?  Take Mr. Hilton going on a "blog-rage" on Miss California after her response to the question.... HMMMMM.

Anyway, my two cents.  BTW, happy belated birthday...


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

auntie gettis said:


> Hi Shimmie,
> 
> Haven't been here in a while to talk to you. But just wanted to say that I am proud of Miss California standing for what God ordained marriage to be...between a man and a woman. I read the report on CNN and did not see the video clip to critique how well she spoke. The bottom line is that she let be made know what marriage was supposed to be.
> 
> ...


Hi Beautiful... thank you for the Birthday wishes.    I've been giving 'flowers' from Hawaii to everyone.   Here' one for you too.

_"Mahalo"....._ Auntie Gettis.      ("Thank you" in Hawaiian).  







As for Perez Hilton, he's just as nasty as 'snake'.   He's truly a negative representation of the gay agenda.    I'll be honest, most male gays are as nasty as can be in their attitude.   Quite 'snippy', snarky and just plain repulsive.    

Gee, where's the love from them?   

God bless you, sweetheart.


----------



## Aviah (Apr 23, 2009)

Interesting. In the West we are proud to be "liberal" and "free". The thing is liberalism in theory advocates tolerance. But what it has become, is that if you disagree with a type of tolerance your views are not tolerated 
Glad she said what she meant anyway...


----------



## GoingNatural (Apr 23, 2009)

> *Nicole Lamarche, Miss California 2003 and now an ordained minister at Cotuit Federated Church in Cotuit, Mass, is speaking out.
> 
> She says:*
> 
> ...



via perezhilton


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

GoingNatural said:


> via perezhilton
> 
> *Nicole Lamarche, Miss California 2003 and now an ordained minister at Cotuit Federated Church in Cotuit, Mass, is speaking out.
> 
> ...


 
 

She's obviously misusing scripture herself.   She hasn't read Romans nor the book of Revelation.

ETA:  I just re-read this and this woman is definitely pro-gay.  It's one of satan's plants where he uses those who call themselves ministers, and yet they deny the Truth of God's order.   They are as King Saul who yielded to pleasing the people rather than be man enough to yield to and obey God.   It cost him his life; for the Spirit of the Lord, left him.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> *And "SO" !* ...  He reaped what he so' d'.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> She's obviously misusing scripture herself.   She hasn't read Romans nor the book of Revelation.
> 
> ETA:  I just re-read this and this woman is definitely pro-gay.  It's one of satan's plants where he uses those who call themselves ministers, and yet they deny the Truth of God's order.   They are as King Saul who yielded to pleasing the people rather than be man enough to yield to and obey God.   It cost him his life; for the Spirit of the Lord, left him.


You said it....


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You said it....


See, this is a battle totally against the Church.   satan has 'his' ministers, his allies, his misguided 'collars', who try and make those of us who are not waivering in the Truth, appear as 'those who are bashing and hating gays' which is a lie.  For then in turn, Christians who were taking a firm stand become weak and fearful and in turn 'join' the 'gay'ddy bunch' out of intimidation.    

Don't they know their strength in God?   The same God whom they pray to for healing and provision, is the same God who does not condone homosexuality.   

It's not changing because folks wimp out or pimp out. What this woman who calls herself ordained is saying is wrong.  She's a gay pastor and/or gay advocate.  It's obvious.   Too many are pimping Jesus as pro gay...when in reality, Jesus died to redeem them from this bondage and sin.   And that's the message these fools who call themselves 'loving' of all, should be witnessing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 23, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> See, this is a battle totally against the Church.   satan has 'his' ministers, his allies, his misguided 'collars', who try and make those of us who are not waivering in the Truth, appear as 'those who are bashing and hating gays' which is a lie.  For then in turn, Christians who were taking a firm stand become weak and fearful and in turn 'join' the 'gay'ddy bunch' out of intimidation.
> 
> Don't they know their strength in God?   The same God whom they pray to for healing and provision, is the same God who does not condone homosexuality.
> 
> It's not changing because folks wimp out or pimp out. What this woman who calls herself ordained is saying is wrong.  She's a gay pastor and/or gay advocate.  It's obvious.   Too many are pimping Jesus as pro gay...when in reality, Jesus died to redeem them from this bondage and sin.   And that's the message these fools who call themselves 'loving' of all, should be witnessing.


You are so right, sis.  They will have to answer, no doubt about it


----------



## momi (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I don't think she needed to win....'their' fake crown. It was her Destiny to make a statement. *Finally* someone in the Hollywood spotlight had some guts to say what needed to be said.
> 
> *Even Rick Warren is wimping out...appearing as doing a back peddle.* Regarding his interview with Larry King on CNN, he wimped out. Stop stuttering your stand and just stand for God, period!
> 
> ...


 
I was wondering if this had made the forum yet.  Can you believe this???


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 24, 2009)

momi said:


> I was wondering if this had made the forum yet. Can you believe this???


 
momi.......... girl don't get me started...  

What is it with 'folk's who have so much 'fire' in the pulpit and from behind their office desks and in front of their associate Ministers,  and yet their 'fire' fizzles into a flat soda, when they get on CNN and the like?  All of a sudden they back peddle.... _"I'm not an activist".... _PLEASE! Then you're not a Christian!    What Rick is saying is that, he has chicken feathers for faith.

Jesus said, you're either hot or cold.  If you're lukewarm, He'll spew you out of His mouth.    No one like lukewarm or an half given relationship.   We cannot straddle the fence; we either believe what we say we believe   OR we don't.    

Now just how hard is that Rick Warren.   

   Don't get me started.... 

For you momi ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Apr 24, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> momi.......... girl don't get me started...
> 
> What is it with 'folk's who have so much 'fire' in the pulpit and from behind their office desks and in front of their associate Ministers, and yet their 'fire' fizzles into a flat soda, when they get on CNN and the like? All of a sudden they back peddle.... _"I'm not an activist".... _PLEASE! Then you're not a Christian! What Rick is saying is that, he has chicken feathers for faith.
> 
> ...


Tell it, Shimmie...


----------



## inthepink (Apr 24, 2009)

You guys sure have the wisdom to break it down.  Thank you!


----------



## zanna (Apr 25, 2009)

hairlove said:


> What's interesting is that the clap for her response when she said was she believed in was louder than the applause for the question as it was read by Perez.
> 
> Did anyone notice Perez's facial expression? What did he expect? That just because he was asking the question that someone was going to express HIS veiw point and not their own?



I totally agree, it's like the media is trying to manipulate and brain-wash everyone into accepting or to be tolerant of this immorality, and when people refuse to be brain washed or tolerant, they are punished(like her, she was punished: she didn't win).

She was great for standing up against it.
Zanna


----------

